# Some newborn skinks



## geckodan (Jan 7, 2007)

Some Egernia saxatilis that just popped out


----------



## FAY (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey Dan,
How do you have time to be a vet???? hehe


----------



## reece89 (Jan 7, 2007)

cuties


----------



## MrBredli (Jan 7, 2007)

GARTHNFAY said:


> Hey Dan,
> How do you have time to be a vet???? hehe



He doesn't, that's why he retired.


----------



## Nephrurus (Jan 7, 2007)

Great work, any night skinks out?


----------



## geckodan (Jan 8, 2007)

Great work, any night skinks out?

Not yet, Egernia formosa about to explode first, Nights will be another 2-3 weeks based on previous three seasons timing


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Jan 8, 2007)

how much are the black rock skinks


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 8, 2007)

they are cute


----------



## javier (Jan 8, 2007)

are they cunninghams?


----------



## geckodan (Jan 8, 2007)

No, Egernia saxatilis - Black Rock Skinks


----------



## geckodan (Jan 9, 2007)

These little guys are now for sale $150 each


----------



## ollieham (Jan 11, 2007)

i would buy them but im too fay away, and i dont trust flying them over to me, oh well


----------

